# Gaggia MD 64



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

I have just purchased a Gaggia MD 64. I realise it is a commercial machine however I thought it would last me forever as a home machine!

It was an ebay purchase and I didn't have much time to research it. However now I have time it seems that I cannot find out much about this machine! Does anybody know much about it? Whether I have got a decent deal etc?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300859816219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well the good thing is that this grinder takes Super Jolly Burrs so at least they are easy to come by (about £55-£65 new)

It looks like it has been used in a café where the doser was filled and left for some time (you can see by the oils on the inside of the dosing chamber)

Looks like it needs a a good clean but if it works then you've paid a fair price


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help.

Yeah I checked that the burrs were accessible. I am hoping that this machine will last longer than if I got an MC2.

I shall give it a good clean when I get it. Guess I should order a load of beans too. I imagine the hopper will be empty a lot of the time as I only make two double shots at a time and so don't want them to go stale in there.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Should only weigh your beans and put in what you use as if you load all your beans in they'll go stale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha Ha I got the one group from the same seller! I have stripped down an MDF before, bit fiddly but certainly doable, i found it to be a really good consistent grinder, it is a beast but a really good grinder certainly comparable to a mazzer super jolly and should last an age (and certainly a lot longer than an MC2), great price bearing in mind you will have SJ quality and consistency.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Also got some used sj burrs in great shape if the ones on it are dead!!


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I picked this up yesterday. Gave it an initial clean before feeding some super market beans through it. Took me a while to get near a 25 second shot but so far I am very impressed with it.

Only have 80g of smokeybarn coffee left. So decided to subscribe to the londinium monthly beans. Am hoping these arrive quickly!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You got a great grinder, checked it out briefly when picking up the d90 and noticed that it was in really nice condition and does not appear to have had a lot of use so the burrs should be in great shape, good purchase and good luck


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Assuming it uses the SJ burr carriers, or at least has the burrs fixed with the same precxision, then this grinder should be producing very good quality grinds.

If you have any trouble with doser grind retention, then have a look at doser mods online. I usually add some self-adhesive velcro (the fuzzy side) to one of the doser blades.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Well the good thing is that this grinder takes Super Jolly Burrs ....


I recently bought a used MD64 and since the burrs were quite worn I bought a new pair of genuine Mazzer SJ burrs for it. They turned out to be a fraction of a mm too large in diameter for the carriers! These burrs are made of tough steel and it took a while to reduce them to fit but all is now well.

I don't know how real the 'break-in' phenomenon is with these burrs, but I will say that I'm finding it a bit difficult to consistently dial in the beans (DSOL Londinium at present).


----------

